
Glimpse: A Photo Editor For Everyone - borisjabes
https://glimpse-editor.org/
======
lxe
Took some clicking to realize this was a GIMP fork -- the author strongly
feels that GIMP as a name is offensive.

~~~
true_religion
I’ve never heard the word gimp without reference to the software or the
clothing style. Whatever other meanings it might have had in the part are
unused anachronism in my experience.

------
krat0sprakhar
Glad to know I wasn't the only one who felt uneasy with the original name:
[https://glimpse-editor.org/about/#what-is-wrong-with-the-
gim...](https://glimpse-editor.org/about/#what-is-wrong-with-the-gimp-name)

~~~
asjw
> we believe that a joke name some find offensive and distracting presents an
> unnecessary obstacle to wider adoption

That could be a valid theory if GIMP wasn't the most popular open source
raster editor, while none of the forks come even close

Besides, there are at least a few billion people in the world, including me,
that haven't watched pulp fiction in English and GIMP for us just means GNU
Image Manipulation Program

~~~
lynndotpy
Anecdotally, I've had three experiences so far where the name "GIMP" got its
usage rejected. Two of these were in two different K-12 institutions.

~~~
anthk
And your case for a _global_ (Hello Americans, you are not isolated, your
software is used worldwide) experience is totally irrelevant. We used GIMP in
Spain for a lot of time and no one knew the original meaning of "Gimp". Ever.
Neither for the BDSM context, nor for the "cripple" one. Just an image editor.

~~~
lynndotpy
I believe you're arguing against a strawman, as I never made an argument for a
"global experience". My experiences indeed occurred in America, where the name
GIMP was an obstacle to its adoption. It's a linguistic issue, so it shouldn't
surprise anyone if it differs with language.

~~~
emayljames
Is not a strawman if GIMP changed it's name, this would effect world users.
There is a very odd prudishness in the US. Is somewhat the same in the UK, but
the US turns that knob full crank.

~~~
true_religion
I think I’d you were to compare countries of the world, you would find Western
Europe to be unusual in its lack of prudishness.

In Europe you are free to do things and not be judged outside your microcosm
communities standard. In the US, everyone eventually gets judged by mainstream
standards. I would guess that Europe’s history of sectarian violence and war,
has lead to this pervasive non judge mental attitude with regards subcultures.

~~~
emayljames
Great point. I'd also add that in the US, individuals that consider themselves
to be religous is much higher, by a high margin. As the commenter just above
me points out, there are many english names of things that are "rude" words in
other countries. Edit: Latin America doesn't have that prudishness.

~~~
anthk
>Edit: Latin America doesn't have that prudishness.

As an Spaniard, I am sure they are a lot more prude than us, by experience.

------
bichiliad
The FAQ's page is more useful than the homepage for now, it seems:
[https://glimpse-editor.org/about/#why-are-you-forking](https://glimpse-
editor.org/about/#why-are-you-forking)

------
robbrown451
The name GIMP is awful and it is a shame the maintainers are so stubborn about
it.

Unfortunately this seems to be a mostly one person effort and is mostly about
changing the name, so I'd be surprised it got far.

It's a shame GIMP has improved so little in the last decade or so. Compare it
to Blender, which is an incredibly polished product comparatively.

------
MetaDark
Gift: A Distributed Version Control System For Everyone

~~~
Aeolun
alias gift=git

Right?

------
Pedrit0
The Glimpse project is absurd. Energy wasted to fork an iconic program for
obscure reasons. Politically correctness can be so ridiculous sometimes.

------
kalium_xyz
Is there progress being made beyond rebranding?

~~~
Pedrit0
A "glimpse" of the tremendous changes made to Glimpse in the latest release:

Windows Improvements

    
    
        Translation files are now included in the MSI installer #240
        Glimpse Image Editor and GNU Image Manipulation Program no longer share the same task bar icon #247
        Windows installer now supports upgrading existing installations #314
    

UI Improvements

    
    
        “Color” icon pack and “Gray” UI theme have been reinstated #232
        The “fun” brushes have now been removed #286
        Upstream contributors and translators are now appropriately credited through the UI #228
        Renamed the “Gimpressionist” plug-in to “Impressionist” #267
        Fixed various problems in translation files #230 #238
        Fixed text color chooser that still used Wilber icon and upstream name #250
        Fixed “legacy” UI theme in Snapcraft #271
    

Code Improvements

    
    
        Moved build folder to build-aux to follow GNOME conventions #233
        Added packaging documentation to the snap and flatpak folders to match windows-msi #305
        Fixed make check so we can produce source tarballs for Linux distribution maintainers #251
    
    

A real joke....

~~~
Kye
GIMP is still working on getting GEGL into everything after 20 years. Glimpse
is allowed a little time to discuss and decide exactly what to do. That won't
show in a commit log on a project that's less than a year old.

You can see the issue tracker for a better idea of project activity:
[https://github.com/glimpse-editor/Glimpse/issues](https://github.com/glimpse-
editor/Glimpse/issues)

~~~
Pedrit0
OK thx for the link as it is a factual proof of life for the project. But
unfortunatly, this link to the mixed bugtrack/RFC shows the patent pbroblem
with this project : after reading the RFC it shows that it is up to the
community to provide the most basic goals for this fork, long after the
project was initiated, which underscores the original sin of Glimpse. The only
reason to fork was the name and the dev team had no other structured strategy
to provide other enhancement at the beginning of the project. I do not think
this the spirit of the Open Source philosophy and morover I feel sad about the
whole story. The numerous people behind GIMP have been giving their time and
skills for more than on decade to provide the only decent free alternative to
Photoshop to millions of young artists, students and professionals who were
not wealthy enough to pay for Adobe products. And then come a bunch of wankers
who shame these great people for an obscure US-centered issue about the name
of the app...

------
imjasonmiller
I haven’t been able to use GIMP a lot yet, but I unfortunately didn’t find it
to be as intuitive as similar software, e.g. area selection.

Does Glimpse differ in this area or does it have plans to?

~~~
sudosysgen
It's a fork of GIMP with a different name, basically.

------
Ghjklov
It'll be good if they can improve on the abomination that is GIMP. Glimpse
will be worth using even if all they do is implement a way to draw circles.

~~~
Kye
You can make a selection, set x and y to the same number in the tool options,
then fill it. I would like a dedicated circle tool too.

~~~
Ghjklov
I've seen some hilarious work arounds to do it. But it's funny to think it's
been over 20 years of development, and there's still no circle tool.

~~~
Polylactic_acid
There is a circle selection tool. Using that you can also draw circles on the
image with the trace selection button.

~~~
Ghjklov
Alright I'll entertain this. I'm in GIMP right now. Used the circle selection
tool to select a circle that I want to make a circle with. I looked under
Selection and also under Tools > Selection Tools in the top menu, but I
couldn't find a "trace selection button". I don't see such a button in the
circle selection toolbox settings either. Genuinely baffled, I almost feel
dumb for not being able to find it.

My point though, is in any other image editor, you click the circle tool and
start making circles in 2 seconds.

------
Kye
This is great. The response for decades to suggestions to change the name was
"fork it if you don't like the name." Someone finally took them up on it and
we get to see what happens with two competing open source image editors.

------
mikkkee
Nice! I can't say no to this project if it indeed has a more visually
satisfying UI.

------
Aeolun
> If you are offended by the fact we renamed the project, we suggest you
> continue using the GNU Image Manipulation Program instead of annoying our
> contributors and making more work for our moderators.

Isn’t that ironic

------
solarkraft
I don't mind the GIMP name and if Glimps is really just a rebranding I see no
reason to use it. But if they're actually going to fix its glaring UX problems
I'll be all over that.

------
awinter-py
do closed-source image editors like photoshop have a friendly plugin
architecture?

is there an OSS ecosystem already locked onto adobe, or is there an
opportunity for gimp / glimpse to become a platform as well as a batteries-
included product

------
seemslegit
How about CHUMPS - a fork of glimpse that benefits from the 20+ years of GIMP
contributor effort _and_ the professional UI of glimpse contributors effort
(should such a thing materialize) but is being offered as a white-label to be
branded for pay to whatever organization or movement that feels like it needs
an open-source image editor that uncompromisingly represents its values ?

